# iPad et recopie vidéo



## AppleSpirit (16 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Lorsque jeffectue la recopie vidéo de mon iPad vers mon téléviseur Samsung seul un tiers de l'écran de mon téléviseur est utilisé. Comment puis-je faire en sorte que ça prenne tout l'écran ?


----------



## Tosay (18 Février 2012)

http://www.macworld.fr/article/ipad/iphone/ipod/test-adaptateur-numerique-apple-hdmi/514123/


----------



## AppleSpirit (18 Février 2012)

Je fais ça en sans fil, le but est de pouvoir être un minimum éloigné de mon écran Tv.


----------



## Tosay (21 Février 2012)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> le but est de pouvoir être un minimum éloigné de mon écran Tv.


Sorry 

http://www.belkanto.fr/cable_hdmi_version_1_3_garantie_a_vie_lg_50_m_p1523.html


----------

